# problemas con nokia 3200



## Altronics (Dic 16, 2005)

hola a todos mi problema es que no e podido conectar mi cel al pc me gustaria hacerlo por el conector pop-port que tiene pero por ahi encontre un diagrama el cual ocupa la señal mbus pero este celular no tiene dicha señal solamente fbus tx y fbus rx porfa alguien que me ayude plis se los agradeceria 

un caluroso saludo

alberto


----------



## Altronics (Dic 17, 2005)

solamente quisiera saber si es necesario la señal mbus


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 18, 2005)

Si utilizas el datacable sugerido es esta sección y la correcta distribución de pines en el conector pop port, no tendrás ningún problema en gestionar datos entre el teléfono y el PC.

Saludos.


----------

